# Sand Island instead of Kenny C.



## emckissack (Aug 6, 2014)

We are going boating with the family sat. First I thought we might head over to check out the concert but now I am having second thoughts. I think with all of the parking problems FloraBama will be having I thing there will just be too many boats in the area. So I reckon I will be hanging out at sand island instead. Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

We will probably head to mcree at least one day this weekend


----------



## emckissack (Aug 6, 2014)

The pass was great today....plenty of kids and friends


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Didn't even consider going.


----------

